# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Κατάθλιψη,διακοπή αντικαταθλιπτικων και ομοιοπαθητικη

## zelina

Καλησπέρα, είμαι η Δέσποινα 34 χρόνων και παίρνω το θάρρος να γράψω γιατί βρίσκομαι σε απόγνωση και θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν μου δίνατε μια ιδέα για το πώς θα μπορούσα να αντιμετωπίσω το πρόβλημα μου μιας και το τελευταίο διάστημα νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να πιαστώ από πουθενά. 
Αναφέρω ένα ιστορικό για να σας κατατοπίσω. Μετά από έντονα καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια περίπου πριν 4 μίση χρόνια αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω αγωγή με την παρότρυνση της νευρολόγου που με παρακολουθούσε, έτσι πέρασα από τα ladose στα Zoloft και εδώ και 2 μισή χρόνια έπαιρνα τα effexor ,ξεκίνησα με τη δόση των 75 δεν μου αρκούσε όμως έτσι έφτασα στα 150 δεν μου αρκούσε και αυτό και η γιατρός μου είχε την ιδέα να το διπλασιάσουμε και μου έγραφε 2 κουτιά τον 150 κάτι που από φόβο δεν τόλμησα να το κάνω έτσι έμενα μια μεγάλο διάστημα στο 150αρι. Η ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση παρέμενε πολύ ασταθείς δοκιμάσαμε να προσθέσουμε το citalopram και κάποια άλλα κατά καιρούς χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Πριν περίπου 5 μήνες διαπίστωσα ότι είμαι έγκυος. Στο διάστημα εκείνο του πρώτο μηνά της εγκυμοσύνης χωρίς να γνωρίζω ότι είμαι έγκυος έπαιρνα και άλλα φάρμακα για άλλα θέματα που με ταλαιπωρούσαν. Η γυναικολόγος μου μου ειπε ότι αν θέλω να συνεχίσω την εγκυμοσύνη μου θα έπρεπε να σταματήσω αμέσως τα effexor και ότι ακόμα και ετσι δεν θα μπορούσε να εγγυηθεί ότι δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα το μωρό με τόσα χάπια που ειχα πάρει μέσα στον πρώτο μήνα. Διέκοψα αμέσως τα effexor και για περίπου δυο εβδομάδες τα στερητικά που ένιωθα ήταν τόσο έντονα που με είχαν διαλύσει ήταν πέρα από της δυνάμεις μου να το αντιμετωπίσω όσο και αν το ήθελα. Η εγκυμοσύνη διακόπηκε λόγο του μεγάλου ρίσκου που θα είχε για την υγεία του μωρού άλλα και επιπλέον ήταν και τα έντονα ψυχοσωματικά που δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να διαχειριστώ. Νοιώθω ακόμα φριχτά με αυτό. Στο επόμενο διάστημα επανέλαβα τη χρήση του effexor και τα στερητικά εξαφανίστηκαν, είχα όμως ήδη αποφασίσει ότι έπρεπε να σταματήσω την εξάρτηση μου από τα χάπια. 
(Να σημειώσω ότι τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια κάνω συστηματικά ψυχοθεραπεία συμμετέχω σε ομάδες αυτογνωσίας, παρακολουθώ ομιλίες διαβάζω βιβλία προσπαθώ να κάνω ότι μπορώ να βελτιωθώ να φτιάξω τη ψυχολογία μου άλλα δεν τα καταφέρνω) 
Εδώ και 4 μήνες περίπου επισκέφτηκα έναν νευρολόγο και ομοιοπαθητικό στην πόλη μου του είπα ότι θέλω να κάνω διακοπή των Effexor αυτός μου είπε ότι θα χρειαστεί περίπου 2 μήνες τον πρώτο μήνα θα κατέβαινε στα 75 και το δεύτερο στα 35,5 και θα τελείωνα ότι θα με βοηθούσε πολύ η παράλληλη χρήση των ομοιοπαθητικών χαπιών . Έτσι ξεκίνησα αρχικά έπαιρνα το palladium για ένα μηνα, τον επόμενο μήνα το kaliphospor και τώρα λαμβάνω το pulsatilla άλλα σε συνδυασμό με τη σταδιακή μείωση των effexor δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως θετικό αποτέλεσμα ισα ισα νιώθω οτι βρίσκομαι σε αποσύνθεση έχω πολύ έντονα στερητικά γιατί εδώ και 5 μέρες εχω διακόψει εντελώς το effexor τα ομοιοπαθητικά δεν με βοηθάνε έρχονται στιγμές που η αλλαγή στο ομοιοπαθητικό μου επιδείνωσε ακόμα περισσότερο το άγχος και την δυσθυμία και δεν ξέρω ποτέ θα τελειώσει το μαρτύριο με τα στερητικά το κλάμα, το βούισμα στα αυτιά, την πίεση στο κεφάλι, την έντονη βουλιμία νοιώθω ότι αρχίζω να τρελαίνομε. Έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου στο συγκεκριμένο γιατρό γιατί το μόνο που μου λέει είναι ότι θέλει χρόνο να δουλέψει η ομοιοπαθητική άλλα εδώ και τέσσερις μήνες καμία βελτίωση σε κανένα τομέα, έχω εξαντληθεί οικονομικά φοβάμαι να επισκεφτώ κάποιον άλλο γιατρό γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα με ξαναρίξει στα χάπια. 
Νιώθω μεγάλη απελπισία και κλαίω συνέχεια δεν μπορώ να βρω δύναμη και να στηρίξω τον εαυτό μου πια.

----------


## zelina

Δεν μου γραφει κανει μαλλον κουρασα και μπερδεψα με τοσα που εγραψα  :Frown:

----------


## primal71

καλησπέρα δοκίμασε αν θές ίσος σε βοηθήσει λίγο η κρανιοιερη θεραπεία για να ανακουφιστούν λίγο τα συμπτώματα και αν θές στο [email protected] στείλε μου με καποιο email να σου δωσω τηλεφωνα και σχετικες πληροφοριες για αθηνα ...αν μένεις εκει φιλικα δημήτρης

----------


## ασπασια

> Δεν μου γραφει κανει μαλλον κουρασα και μπερδεψα με τοσα που εγραψα


ζελινα πρεπει να κανεις λιγο κουραγιο μην τα παρατας βρισκομαι στην ιδια κατασταση με τη διακοπη των efexor τα επαιρνα για εναμιση χρονο και πανω ενα 75αρι καθημερινα αποφασισα να τα σταματησω μου ανεβαζαν τηνπιεση και αρχισα να παιρνω κιλα η συναισθηματικη μου κατασταση εχει σταθεροποιηθει αρκετα περασα καταθλιψη μαζι με αγχωδη διαταραχη μετα το χαμο της μητερας μου με βοηθησαν πολυ εχω να πω τα στερητικα ειναι οντως αβασταχτα ζαλες ναυτιες σα να χανεσαι για ενα μηνα επαιρνα ενα μερα παρα μερα μετα απο συμβουλη του γιατρου μου ημουν μια μερα καλα και μια οχι οταν περασε μηνας πηρα να το πω στο γιατρο μου και μου προτεινε την πληρη διακοπη δεν το περιμενα αλλα το εκανα τις πρωτες 10 μερες υπεφερα τρομερα τωρα ειμαι περιπου στην 20η μερα πληρους διακοπης δεν μπορω να πω τα συμπτωματα εχουν υποχωρησει σημαντικα αλλα δεν εχουν εξαληφθει τωρα ομως ειναι αντιμετωπησιμα κανω κουραγιο το μονο που δε ξερω ειναι μηπως πισωγυρισω συναισθηματικα και ποτε θα εξαληφθουν τελειως τα στερητικα

----------

